# The new 80+ lm/W CREE LED 800 lumen and 450 lm LED at Home Depot..



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

How about a link?


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> How about a link?


Homedepot.com and type "CREE" in their search. You'll get a conspicuous search result that says "view video"... 

Here's direct link but not sure if its persistent: 
http://ext.homedepot.com/video/?bcpid=207606409001&bctid=2205099086001


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks pretty good. Bye bye fluorescent. Say hi to the dinosaurs for me! :thumbup:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm testing one right now. the light distribution is not quite as good as CFL or incandescent. it only emits along a ring facing the side.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Electric_Light said:


> I'm testing one right now. the light distribution is not quite as good as CFL


NOOOOOOOOOO. You don't say. :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Electric_Light said:


> I'm testing one right now. the light distribution is not quite as good as CFL or incandescent. it only emits along a ring facing the side.


deuling ledA19's in my shack>

philips enduraled a19...>









GE led A19











~CS~


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

they rock! 

cree is the future of lighting


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm placing about a $5000 order on CREE stuff out of the states. If Canadian retailers and wholesalers don't want to get their **** together, I'm going around them.

I have been putting people off of LED for a long time, telling them that it isn't ready yet. Just wait.

Well this year LED has arrived. Down lights, wall packs, high bays, A19 lamps.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

LEDs are about the same efficiency as HID and fluorescent but at a much higher cost. I put LEDs in cold places and I have a stack of 2x2 led panel lights from China that I had CSA approved. Sometimes a really thin light is needed. LED has a ways to go but, like tools, everything has its use.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> deuling ledA19's in my shack>
> 
> philips enduraled a19...>
> 
> ...


That design of solid state fluorescent lamp is unique. There are blue LEDs inside and the yellow covers serve as the phosphor, filter and diffuser. 

The L-Prize one uses different phosphor cover and instead of just blue LEDs, it uses blue and red LEDs to improve Ra8 CRI as well as R9 rendition. The driver is different as well as the L-prize one does not produce detectable flicker like the Endura does. If you spin a piece of cardboard with checkered pattern on it, you'll see the moire effect with EnduraLED A19.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

xlink said:


> LEDs are about the same efficiency as HID and fluorescent but at a much higher cost. I put LEDs in cold places and I have a stack of 2x2 led panel lights from China that I had CSA approved. Sometimes a really thin light is needed. LED has a ways to go but, like tools, everything has its use.


There are LED products which have a much higher efficiency than a HID or CFL product. Example i did a gym LED retrofit. LED had the highest efficency at 99lm/watt. We were replacing 250 watt metal halides with the Lusio 2M LED high bays which draw 119 watt.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

We'll see if it can fool the Mrs.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

mbednarik said:


> There are LED products which have a much higher efficiency than a HID or CFL product. Example i did a gym LED retrofit. LED had the highest efficency at 99lm/watt. We were replacing 250 watt metal halides with the Lusio 2M LED high bays which draw 119 watt.


According the the Osram and GE sites, T5 is 104 lm/watt.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> We'll see if it can fool the Mrs.
> 
> View attachment 23665


It depends on the application too. It is ok where most of the utilized light comes from the sides of the lamp, but it does not give off much light on the top part and the cylindrical rather than spherical distribution is painfully obvious. 

It's somewhat reminiscent of a vacuum tube in appearance when lit...


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

xlink said:


> According the the Osram and GE sites, T5 is 104 lm/watt.


T5s and T8s are practically the same in efficacy. The reason for differences is due to differences in standards. This difference is often exploited to marketing advantage to make T5s look better. 

Kind of like old vs new EPA mpg. 

T8 systems can have apparent efficacy in excess of 100%, for example 
2 x 3,000lm 32W lamps running at 1.00BF producing 6,000 lm at 59 input watt. 

T8s and T12s are rated at 50/60Hz. In the US, line frequency operated T8s are uncommon (excluding classic F15T8 and F30T8). 

T5s are rated at 20,000Hz or so. 

F54T5/HO is slightly lower, because of higher watts/inch, as is T8/HO. 

T8s transitioned in easily as all it required was a ballast change. My gut feel is that T5s will start to take over T8s in new installs simply because they're more efficient in utilizing space in transport and storage. 

Here, system efficacy is used to express total lumens from lamps divided by watts going into ballast in laboratory conditions. 

What matters in the real world is luminaire efficacy, which is the system efficacy times fixture efficiency.

Aside from not so compact "CFLs" such as PL-L 55W, CFLs linger around 70lm/W and 60-65 lm/W system efficacy. In downlights, because of their awkward shape and difficulty in pushing down all the light effectively. So, you're easily down to 25-30lm/W luminaire efficacy.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

What happened to the next generation of LEDs? We haven't seen an improvement from any manufacturer for a few years.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

xlink said:


> What happened to the next generation of LEDs? We haven't seen an improvement from any manufacturer for a few years.


We haven't??? How so? I see new and better products almost weekly.

As far as the lamp in the original post .... FAIL!!! :laughing: 

Actually the light output is great. Plenty of light and looks exactly like incandescent. However... Buzzes like a mother 'fer. Not a problem in undimmed fixtures where it seems to be silent but where dimming and sound is a concern... :no: I'll probably be buying a few more for some random fixtures. 

This is without question the first alternative lamp I have seen that is a legit incandescent replacement. One thumb up. :thumbsup:


----------

